# From across the pond.



## xtrema (Nov 16, 2008)

After much thought, I kitted out my trailer to hold Goose, Duck and Pigeon (Dove to you guys) decoys and blinds with easy access. All of this was done with ideas from this forum so thanks guys.















:beer: :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice set up!


----------



## Goosekilla1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice set up. Are specks you main bird you hunt?


----------



## xtrema (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys and Gals.
No, the main species for the freezer over here is Greylags and Canadas, but this far north we mainly see Greylags so the Spec deeks do the bizz.
I also use the storage on the left (You can see the two yellow lift straps on the lids) for all my duck and wood pigeon decoys so everything is there for quick setup whatever I'm going for. 
:beer:


----------

